# search Realtek Mod for Dolby Atmos on windows 11



## olilpz (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a Problem. I have Dolby Atmos Soundbar with Sourround Boxes. This Sound bar works fine. with the Dolby Access app it comes atmos from the demos. But with amazon music app on windows i hear no atmos. the music is in ultra Hd with atmos. it comes no atmos signal in display. the demos withe dolby access app take me a dolby atmos signal in the display. i will now install the realtek mods for hdmi/spdif. i have installed driver but there is no effect in the sound on nvidia hdmi out. a othe hdmi out i see not in sounds on windows system app. can you help me?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 20, 2021)

Could you describe how you connected the sound bar to the PC? Via TV? or directly PC to soundbar? Also what method you used to connect? HDMI? SPDIF?


----------



## olilpz (Nov 20, 2021)

ich habe die soudnbar direkt mit dem pc per hdmi 2.1 kabel verbunden. Die Dolby Acess App aus dem Windows Store liefert Atmos Ton ohne Probleme über Nvidia Hdmi.Aber eben nur die Demofiles über die app. Amazon Music schleift kein Dolby Atmos durch obwohl es in der App als solches angezeigt wird.
Vielleicht habe ich die Realtektreibermod verkehrt installiert? ich habe Spdif am motherboard mit drann und HDMI über meine Grafikkarte.RTX 3060 12 GB


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 20, 2021)

You do need to connect via HDMI, SPDIF will not usually work for Atmos.
You might need to enable spatial audio before playback; right click the speaker icon in the taskbar tray, select spatial sound mode then retry.

Please do use English on the forums for better support; I had to use Google translate to read your reply.


----------



## olilpz (Nov 20, 2021)

i have do this. hdmi is directly on the soundbar from pc. i have SonyTv on Nvidia Hdmi selcted. there comes a doby atmos sound from doby acess app but not from other aps how amazon music ultra hD or Atmos music. Spatial Sound is ready in Atmos Home Theater


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 20, 2021)

Amazon Music Ultra HD with Dolby Atmos does not seem to be available on PC; you cannot stream Amazon Atmos music via PC currently until there is PC support for Dolby Atmos in the Amazon Music.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 21, 2021)

The sad part is we have has multichannel and even lossless formats for a long time, still everything comes in stereo music wise. I am guessing the audio has to be played through their app?
As CityCultivator pointed out, it looks like the Amazon app for PC doesn't have bitstreaming-passthrough, which is normal since most audio is PCM and stereo for music.

I'm not buying into it myself, I dont see why I should buy specific hardware which ultimately ends up putting the spatial in the speakers (PCM or analogue).

----

Side suggestion, try to look for software that works on all devices, and does not require specific hardware (can work with headphones from a Christmas cracker).
A neutral non-bias suggestion would be Boom3D, which directly processes the audio (like the receiver) with spatial effects, other.


----------

